# You make me freaking sick...



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Okay, I know ya'll are probably over my rants about my job... tough noogies lmfao

A little backround to shorten this rant up:

Setting: Picture perfect suburbia on a coldesac lot

Plot: another eviction

I arrive at 9:40 for my 10 o clock appointment with Johnny Law, shortly after, the lock smith shows up. The lock smith said he already knocked on the door around 8 am to confirm the occupancy of the property... yes, of course it was still occupied and he had a long discussion with the borrower. He informed me that he had been out here twice before in October for a Cash For Keys appointment which they ended up turning down, and then again in November for an eviction that they were able to fenangle their way out of it by getting tied up in court. 

Well, I'm standing there for about 20 minutes while Mr. Law man and the lock smith pound on the door for an answer. After no answer, they proceed with the routine, drilling out the deadbolt, and starting on the door knob when the lady finally answers the door. WONDERFUL huh? Well, the lady has a disabled husband (has parkinsons)... i started to get the cringe guilt feeling in my gut when I heard about her husbands condition, but HECK NO! All of that guilt was washed away very shortly... this parkinsons patient is CUSSING us out and trying to shut the door on us. He was screaming at us "HOW THE FUDGE (that was edited) DO YOU SLEEP AT NIGHT TAKING AWAY PEOPLES HOME WITHOUT ANY NOTICE!?" He was friggin drunk! The officer was like "sir, calm down please, you recieved two notices for THIS eviction" the drunkard continues to billigerently babble on in his chair at the door "NO NOTICE! NO NOTICE!" the officer said " you recieved notice, today is the day, it's final, a done deal" and the jackbutt husband says " yeah, I've heard that before" He kept on and on about how we're going to regret this because his father is Warren Buffett LMFAOOOO 

Oh man, it was all bad. NOTHING was packed at all... they were hoarders... Crap up to the ceiling and little paths all throughout the 2500 sq ft of the home. This dude had a five gallon paint bucket for his ashtray in the living room just to give you an idea of what kind of filth they were living in. They had 3 Pomerainians, 2 parakeets, and 3 ferrets. The dogs went with them... to the curb since they didn't have a car anymore. The birds and ferrets went along with Animal Control. 

This dude had to be carried by the officer and his wife to the street to another chair because he couldn't stand up. NOT because he has parkinsons... because he was that drunk at 10 am.

How the heck do you think you're going to keep your home if you do not make any payments?!?!?!?!? How the heck do you let yourself live in such filth!?!?!?!? Good golly...

well, another rant on the same subject... I just went back to the property at 5 pm to check on the move out crew hired by the bank... they only had like a quarter of their 2 car driveway filled. There is something fishy going on with those sleeze balls. The entire home was still filled with the tenants stuff, and this cmove out crew puts everything at the curb and has 24 hours to remove all of the stuff from the property. Hmmm... how much do you want to bet that this crew will not put anything worth anything at the curb so they can take it back to their own personal homes???? When I went inside I saw that someone had been on their computer 

Why ask me how I sleep at night when I just go to do my job, and yet not be angry at the people who are scoping out your stuff so they know what they can have in the next 24 hours??? I for dang sure saw things that I would like, but jimeny crickets... these people deserve to take everything in that house that they can get. It is not the move out crews place to descide what they can take and what they can't. They have 24 hours to collect EVERYTHING of theirs at the curb. Have a freaking heart and let these people get their stuff.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That's so sad... I feel sorry those people can't find courage or will to take initiative in their own lives & sorry you're job tasks require such stinky obligations.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I feel bad occassionally for these people. Not too often anymore... I don't feel bad that they didn't pay their bills. The home was previously paid off with a life insurance policy, they took another mortgage out on the home and lost it because of that. In this case, I felt bad for them because they are not going to get the legal opportunity to get their stuff. Lord knows they can't take it anywhere, but they still need the chance!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Why would someone take out another loan on a house that's paid for... I'm sure he could have qualified for disability + the wife working a part timer would be sufficient enough - one would think? 

They had so many options - I certainly understand your view... That's just irritating, sounds like a series of silly choices, poor animals - hopefully they have family close by to care for them.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Why would someone take out another loan on a house that's paid for... I'm sure he could have qualified for disability + the wife working a part timer would be sufficient enough - one would think?
> 
> They had so many options - I certainly understand your view... That's just irritating, sounds like a series of silly choices, poor animals - hopefully they have family close by to care for them.


No kidding!!! I really don't know all of their financial issues, but i for DANG sure would not take out another mortgage on a paid home! Even if it was for medical bills.. NO! The dang hospital can take my 10.00 a month until I die! I know if I didn't have my mortgage payment, I'd be living preeeeetty nice right about now!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Dang Shana that sucks. People get into bad situations.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I recently read a crosspost on another forum,begging for adopters for parrots. The people had many (dozens) of large, exotic, expensive birds. They were feeding them dog food because they couldnt afford bird food. The birds were all in terrible condition, and the people were evicted their house auctioned, and the new buyers felt bad for them and let them stay til they rehomed their birds!!! Why would you buy thousands of dollars of birds when you cant feed them, and cant pay your bills! (young birds)

Hubby has a joke about his sister, because she is one of those types, spend spend spend...

When you go to the store and see something you want, open your wallet and count the little green pieces of paper (see 1st: previous chapter on only putting money in wallet after paying all bills). If you have enough, you can buy it, if you do not, put it back. Keep putting money in your wallet little by little, and when you finally have enough, you can have the item. 
The title of the book is: DONT BUY SHIZ YOU CANT AFFORD!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa, that is bad.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

oooooooo icky! Now you see why I don't work in home health. Imagine trying to make a nurse's visit in a situation like that! My heart goes out to you.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That is sad. People shouldn't take peoples things especially when it's all they have left.

My grandma and grandpa were renting a place and the kitchen caught fire. They had renters insurance and people came out to remove smoke damaged items. Took all there dvds, fishing poles that were in an outside storage area, and lots of other items. Took an antique typewriter that was in a case and left the one that was right next to it but didn't have a case. They had a large wall of DVDs and VHS tapes, but not anymore. They only left the ones they didn't want. I mean the DVDs were not anywhere near the fire. They were in a completely different room on the opposite wall. I don't see how the got smoke damage. The fishing poles and tackle weren't even in the house, but they were damaged.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd been moving my stuff as soon as I knew I'd have to leave. Not like they didn't see it coming.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is a really hard time for people though. My dad was telling me earlier about how the housing market went to crap because they jacked up peoples interest rates and it made their payments significantly higher... Ya know .. If you are doing the best you can to pay 1,000 a month and your interest bumps that payment to 2,000... in which case he showed me on a interest rate table he had... it would get pretty impossible to keep your home. These weren't on fixed rates... He said the banks were doing this so they could evict them and then resale the homes. 

But people certainly do get in over their heads trying to live lifestyles they can't afford.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> This is a really hard time for people though. My dad was telling me earlier about how the housing market went to crap because they jacked up peoples interest rates and it made their payments significantly higher... Ya know .. If you are doing the best you can to pay 1,000 a month and your interest bumps that payment to 2,000... in which case he showed me on a interest rate table he had... it would get pretty impossible to keep your home. These weren't on fixed rates... He said the banks were doing this so they could evict them and then resale the homes.
> 
> But people certainly do get in over their heads trying to live lifestyles they can't afford.


The reason the rates jump is because people borrowed over their means. I have friends who got married and bought a house. They put $0 because they had no money. They got an adjustable rate on a house much bigger than they needed and could barely make the payments with the low rate when they were paying interest only. Their feeling was that in 5 years when the rates change they would be making more money and have better credit...However they opened cards at every store in the world to get all sorts of crap and so their credit is worse. They do not make much more, and have no equity in their home to be able to refinance because they put 0 down and payed interest only. People want to have homes without saving up and working hard. Your first home does not have to be a $350,000 house. People used to save up, buy a small home, and once they had some equity and the family grew, move up to a larger home. I am from NJ, where houses are VERY pricey and believe me, you do not NEED to spend a fortune, get a small house, start in a trailer, condo, or townhouse.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> No kidding!!! I really don't know all of their financial issues, but i for DANG sure would not take out another mortgage on a paid home! Even if it was for medical bills.. NO! The dang hospital can take my 10.00 a month until I die! I know if I didn't have my mortgage payment, I'd be living preeeeetty nice right about now!


I know right - even filing for bankruptcy before taking out another loan would make more sense (idk) just an outsiders pov. But still, just, idk - popsicles! That's my new alternative unswear word


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I recently read a crosspost on another forum,begging for adopters for parrots. The people had many (dozens) of large, exotic, expensive birds. They were feeding them dog food because they couldnt afford bird food. The birds were all in terrible condition, and the people were evicted their house auctioned, and the new buyers felt bad for them and let them stay til they rehomed their birds!!! Why would you buy thousands of dollars of birds when you cant feed them, and cant pay your bills! (young birds)
> 
> Hubby has a joke about his sister, because she is one of those types, spend spend spend...
> 
> ...


That's cool the new home owners let the birds stay - LoL that's either a bluecollar or SNL line isn't it?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> The reason the rates jump is because people borrowed over their means. I have friends who got married and bought a house. They put $0 because they had no money. They got an adjustable rate on a house much bigger than they needed and could barely make the payments with the low rate when they were paying interest only. Their feeling was that in 5 years when the rates change they would be making more money and have better credit...However they opened cards at every store in the world to get all sorts of crap and so their credit is worse. They do not make much more, and have no equity in their home to be able to refinance because they put 0 down and payed interest only. People want to have homes without saving up and working hard. Your first home does not have to be a $350,000 house. People used to save up, buy a small home, and once they had some equity and the family grew, move up to a larger home. I am from NJ, where houses are VERY pricey and believe me, you do not NEED to spend a fortune, get a small house, start in a trailer, condo, or townhouse.


I completely agree with that... people getting in over their means. You should never assume you will be better off in the future... People are too worried about "buying status" these days. I would be perfectly happy owning a small home.


----------

